# Refinishing our wood floors



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

These floors were nasty! I think 50 years with nothing


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks nice Aaron.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah looks good, what finish will you use? I've heard good things about Synteko, never used it though.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Stays Clear is a nice acrylic. NC have you guys gotten the new gennex yet? Its a lot harder imo than the original.

Nice job Aaron.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nope, still have the Stays Clear. Gonna use some on my built-ins I'm finishing up.


----------

